# Dart frogs?



## matt020593 (Aug 18, 2008)

So who on here keeps dart frogs?

I am in the process of perfecting a vivarium for a group of PDFs, then saving up for some :lol: .

If you do keep them can you post some pictures of your frogs and their vivariums too please?


----------



## bugzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

Not got any myself but would really like some. There's a few good websites dedicated to dart frogs that are based in the UK.


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 18, 2009)

AZDR.com

this is a site for the Dendrobate Ranch  

They had alot of really colorful frogs this last weekend at a reptile show I went to. I wanted to get some right there, but need to set up a habitat for them so they can survive. Nice looking stuff though. Not very big eatin' legs though....


----------

